

Getting around for startup school.  - kyro

Hey, for those that have been to startup school, do you generally stay around campus when going out with groups or is a mode of transportation other than my two feet more convenient? It'll be my first time in the area and will have no car.<p>Thanks and hope to see some of you there.
======
vlad
maps.google.com will show you the many different methods of transport you can
take (such as train, bus, high-speed rail, subway, trolley, car, and walking.)

